# Equivalent: Cool Down Mode



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

in .340 and .602 titanium backup lists "cool down mode" which I wager either throttles cpu greed apps or does something spiffy with gps/wifi to keep the heat down. Either would be good.

What is the equivalent that can be installed in cm4dx_gb? I am aware of cm settings, performance, but those are not for per app throttling.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting ...thanks for this


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only use development section for releases. thanks


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I have actually had my phone go into "cool down mode" after left on a black dashboard in 104°F for 4 hours. It locks the phone up until the temperature falls below it's desired threshold. If I remember correctly, the phone read 147° when this happened.


----------

